
Streaming RNNs in TensorFlow - blendergeek
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2018/09/speech-recognition-deepspeech/
======
reubenmorais
Author here, the release files are now available if you want to try it out (we
had some snags with the infra to build and publish the packages):
[https://github.com/mozilla/DeepSpeech/releases/v0.2.0](https://github.com/mozilla/DeepSpeech/releases/v0.2.0)

